# Phrag Alfredo Manrique



## Ron-NY (Feb 19, 2008)

I haven't posted a kovachii hybrid in awhile. This one caught my eye today while at the greenhouse. Glen sold many in spike at the WOC, I am glad this one did not go. It has wonderful color and form! I tagged it to save for breeding purposes. I should have taken measurements but I forgot.

Phragmipedium kovachii ‘Ana’ x Phragmipedium Walter Schomburg. Walter Schomburg = Eric Young x Andean Fire


----------



## Heather (Feb 19, 2008)

That's wonderful!


----------



## Gilda (Feb 19, 2008)

I agree !:drool:


----------



## Elena (Feb 19, 2008)

Wow, gorgeous!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 19, 2008)

Yayayyayaayyyyyaay!!!


----------



## Park Bear (Feb 19, 2008)

Wonderful


----------



## Ron-NY (Feb 19, 2008)

I took measurements of the flower.
Petal span 5.25" (13.3 cm)
Petal width 1.5" (3.8 cm)

While I had the ruler out, I took a quick measurement on a Suzanne Decker. The is one currently in bloom that is just a hair over 6" in petal span


----------



## Candace (Feb 19, 2008)

Personally, I think this one looks award quality. More so than some of the pics I've seen of newly awarded kovachii hybrids.


----------



## slippertalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Like many Phrag hybrids, it will be much better after a couple more bloomings.
This is just a preview of the future! It will interesting to see how many flowers it will carry. With Phrag lindleyanum and Phrag besseae in the background it should have potential to carry several flowers.


----------



## Brabantia (Feb 19, 2008)

The perfection!! congrats


----------



## Corbin (Feb 19, 2008)

WOW Nice color


----------



## Ron-NY (Feb 19, 2008)

Candace said:


> Personally, I think this one looks award quality. More so than some of the pics I've seen of newly awarded kovachii hybrids.



Candace, I totally agree. Unfortunately, judging was last weekend in NY. I don't know when Boston judging is but Glen is away on vacation this week. 

There is at least one more bud on this spike.


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 19, 2008)

Candace said:


> Personally, I think this one looks award quality. More so than some of the pics I've seen of newly awarded kovachii hybrids.


Couldn't agree with you more! Can you imagine what this flower will look like on it's 2nd & 3rd blooming?!!!!:drool::drool::drool:


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful!!!! I like the color and the pouch is perfect!!!

Ramon


----------



## isaias m rolando (Feb 20, 2008)

Congratulations RON!

Good you save it. And you are right, this is good material for future breeding. Awards will come anyway.

Glen and Alfredo should be very proud of their hybrids already blooming.
Thanks a lot for sharing good pics


----------



## Ron-NY (Feb 20, 2008)

Hola Isaias! Yes,awards will come. I am looking forward to seeing the next generation of plants with kovachii background. I am also looking forward to seeing some of these bred back to kovachii.


----------



## e-spice (Feb 20, 2008)

Candace said:


> Personally, I think this one looks award quality. More so than some of the pics I've seen of newly awarded kovachii hybrids.



Hey Candace, do you know where any photos of awarded kovachii hybrids are? If so, please post them!

e-spice


----------



## Candace (Feb 20, 2008)

I believe Rob(littlefrog) and Ron have posted a couple of awarded ones. They'd be in the phrag photo section.


----------



## Gilda (Feb 20, 2008)

:clap: I just saw the size you posted , outstanding !! I have a ?, how long are the flowers holding ?


----------



## NYEric (Feb 20, 2008)

I believe that breeding to fisheri and back to kovachii will bring the color more to purplish.  I'm waiting, but still on my quest.


----------



## Ron-NY (Feb 20, 2008)

Gilda, I haven't really counted the time the flower holds on, I would "guestimate" three or 4 weeks. There is a bud behind this flower that will bloom once this flower drops.

Eric, Manrique/Decker/Schomberg team made, I believe a total of 12 different crosses initially. Only four hybrids produced enough viable plants to allow for sales. There has been one cross Kovachii x Sedenii that I have great hope for the purple color of kovachii. Take a look at the color of this Sedenii. Pollen from this plant was used in the cross.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 20, 2008)

That should be very interesting, indeed. Are any of the plants near blooming?


----------



## Ron-NY (Feb 20, 2008)

Dot, they are at least a year or more from blooming 

I was fortunate that a piece of the mother plant broke off last year. I added it to my collection :evil: really neat color.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 21, 2008)

Ron, I have 11 Pk crosses and lines on 2 more. The one I couldn't get from Glen because of limited quantity that I really wanted was the Pk x Hanne Popow. I'll remember to ask Glen about getting the Sedenii also. Thanx.


----------



## Corbin (Feb 21, 2008)

Ron-NY said:


> Dot, they are at least a year or more from blooming
> 
> I was fortunate that a piece of the mother plant broke off last year. I added it to my collection :evil: really neat color.



Did it have any help?oke:


----------



## Greenpaph (Feb 21, 2008)

Very beautiful!

thanks, Ron


----------



## isaias m rolando (Feb 22, 2008)

Eric and Ron

The PK cross to Hanne Popow is named after my late wife Mariza, so Phrag Mem Mariza Rolando is in the records. I only have one plant. Very few seeds when the hybrid was made. Now Hanne Popows are blooming again and PKs are coming in more numbers of flowers than ever at CJM ( Alfredo M collection). Remember that Alfredo has now 10 legally collected diferent clones to play with... ( after permits number 1 in 2003 and permit number 4 in 2007). That particular cross will be repeated. Please check in the future for PK X Don Wimber. Those seedlings are very strong and fast growers. Will be in bloom probably next year. I strongly recomend to buy some, perhaps for the Redlands CJM will be offering good size seedling (3"-5" leave span).
Have a nice weekend


----------



## NYEric (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanx Isaias. I was hoping to get some at the GNYOS show but since it is cancelled this year maybe Glen will get some and be the middle man.


----------



## isaias m rolando (Feb 23, 2008)

Good Luck Eric!
Remember The Redlands Are Near...in Time...
Have A Nice Weekend


----------

